# Webservice-Tutorial



## Spellsleeper (5. Feb 2013)

Kann mir jemand ein möglichst code-basierendes Tutorial über Webservices mit Java (Client und Server-seitig) empfehlen?

ps. Code-basierend ist so gemeint das ich nicht durch ein Plugin irgendwo draufdrücken muss und einen fertigen Webservice habe, von dem ich dann nicht weiß was innen genau passiert(gibt es anscheinend für Eclipse).


----------



## getName (5. Feb 2013)

Meinst du sowas hier?


----------



## Akeshihiro (5. Feb 2013)

Also wenn das ein SOAP-Server/-Client sein darf, dann ist das mit Java-Bordmitteln innerhalb von wenigen Minuten erledigt. Hier mal ein Tutorial dafür: klick


----------



## Gast2 (5. Feb 2013)

"Klickibunti"-Funktionalität ist im Falle von Webervices glücklicherweise recht transparent, da eigentlich alles über Annotations geregelt wird:

JAX-WS Tutorial


----------

